
Ask HN: Best Companies to Work for in Charleston? - smattiso
I&#x27;m looking to move to Charleston from Seattle. I currently work as a consultant but I have 10 yoe from the FANG. I&#x27;m tired of consulting and I&#x27;m tired of Seattle and I&#x27;d like to go to Charleston if possible. Any places of note worth working for?
======
vidanay
Which Charleston?

